# Overfilled tranmission fluid Kubota L245F



## gt9772c

New to Tractor Forum. Great site. Really enjoy it. I just bought a Kubota L245 (1976 but runs great). The seller overfilled the trasmission (covers horizontal drive seen through the cap). Is this going to hurt anything? There is a leak in the seal for the gearshift so a lot is leaking out the top. Do I need to drain it?


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum gt9772! Are you sure the tractor transmission is over filled. There is a fill inspection port with a threaded plug on the left side of the tractor transmission(as you are sitting on it). The oil is filled in the plug up to the plug hole level, I put a little extra but not too much. 

If the oil is pushing up through the gear shift levers, this is an indication that the transmission case is becoming pressurized from the heat of operation. It is also a strong indication that the mud daubers have found the transmission vent tube. The vent tube is located (I am going from memory here) on the left rear top side of the transmission case just below the seat as you sit on the tractor. Try a piece of wire or a pipe cleaner to clean out the mud dauber nest and you should be good to go. Double check your transmission fluid lever after you clean out the mud daubers. 

Let us know how you fair.


----------



## gt9772c

*great advice. Thank you.*

I will go looking for the mud wasp nest tomorrow. Great advice. The guy I bought it from overfilled through the top screw cap without taking off the plug in the side. I think the level is way over this drain port. I will drain to the level of the vent plug on the side as you describe.


----------



## Live Oak

When I had my L245, it leaked up through the gear shift levers and when I cleaned out the mud dauber's nest, that cured the problem.


----------

